# RailPro being sold through Charles Ro



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting email... some errors in the announcement, the picture of the package does not match the list of components

They show the system with the G scale decoder, but the listing of what is in the package is the HO power supply to be attached to the rails.









RPRAKS-1-RPRAKS-1 - G SCALE SOUND KIT SPECIFY LOCO SOUND?






charlesro-com.3dcartstores.com





You see the decoder, but the parts listing does not match the picture.

I'm sure they will correct this.

So in recent news SoundTraxx has embraced the BlueRail system and is selling it.

Looks like the hobby is moving forwards.

By the way, the RailPro stuff can be controlled by DCC, and the BlueRail system uses ONLY DCC decoders.

Greg


----------



## mikekidman2468 (8 mo ago)

Support your local dealer, purchase closer to home if possible.


----------



## HoosierBuilder (5 mo ago)

I like Railpro. I use it with my dc track-powered ITM train's locomotives. Nice to know they're being sold by more places, especially since they are an Indiana company.


----------

